# Halloween Horror Nights - Rob Zombie Film Competition



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, all you hororr fans and filmmakers out there - here's your chance at the big time!

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15750


----------

